# Tailgate hinges are painted! Stripped!



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

How many heads did you strip out?

Did you soak them in penetrating oil? Did you clear out the paint from the heads?


----------



## lugHead88 (Aug 4, 2014)

I stripped at least one, maybe two. not too bad, but no I haven't stripped the paint.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Find the correct size socket and see if you can use a hammer to tap on the ratchet and push the socket through the paint.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

r0ckstarr said:


> Find the correct size socket and see if you can use a hammer to tap on the ratchet and push the socket through the paint.


Right there sir. :thumbsup:

Try to put a bit of torque on it in a tighten manner to break the paint.


----------



## jsams (Jun 13, 2014)

Agreed. If all else fails there are extractor sockets like http://www.harborfreight.com/38-in-drive-metric-bolt-extractor-sockets-9-pc-67894.html that should solve the problem.


----------



## 95PGTTech (Jun 24, 2014)

jsams said:


> Agreed. If all else fails there are extractor sockets like http://www.harborfreight.com/38-in-drive-metric-bolt-extractor-sockets-9-pc-67894.html that should solve the problem.


Field name is "turbosocket" if you come across that term to. I have an Irwin and a Craftsman set and love both dearly, bailed me out in many cases. Invest in both a SAE and metric set that can be used with impact (black oxide finish).

Another option is to use a cutoff wheel or similar tool to cut a slot in the center of the bolt head, extract with impact driver and flat head bit. Or do two perpendicular slots, phillips bit. Work smarter, not harder. Go soak those bolts with PB blaster in 1 hour increments.


----------

